# This is the weekend I retire the Yamaha RX-V1500



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Nobody is home this weekend and I will have some uninteruppted time to swap out the RX-V1500 for the RX-V1900 in the great room. Its going to be a 2 hour job I figure . It will be nice to replace component video cables with HDMI and reduce the amount of cabling required. I also ordered two high speed amazon special HDMI cables and I will be able to watch 4K material because both my display and player are 4K. This will be a fun weekend.


----------



## Ella29 (Jan 22, 2018)

4K is the highest class. You want us to be jealous. Okay:laugh2:


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

What a job that was. Two hours of rewiring and another 2 hours reprogramming the Logitech remote. Mind you, I spent Saturday morning at work from 7:30am to around 1pm so I was tired before I started this . Pictures to follow soon.

BTW this is what it looked like with the RX-V1500....


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

The after picture Slight improvement but not much. I'm gonna stare at it for a while and see what I can do to clean up further;


----------

